# FS: African Cichlids



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to get rid of some of my fish:

Discount when u buy a male and 2 females

Placidochromis electra deep water hap 3-4 inch $30 each
Copadichromis borleyi nkahta 2 males beautifull, $50 each
Protomelas spilonotus tanzania 2 males, 6 females $30 each
Protomelas splinotus sulfer head 1 male 6-7 inch $40, 4 females $30 each
Copadichromis Azureus 3 inches $30 each
Protomelas red empress 3-4 inch males $30 each, females $20 each
Placidochromis electra deep water hap Breeder 5-6 inch 1 male 3 females $180 for the 4 of them
F1 Copadichromis verduyni blue face 3-3 1/2 inch Males and females $30 each


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how may electra do you have?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> how may electra do you have?


I think i got about 4 males and 7 females 
I also gonna sell my breeders i will post them on the first post


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Claudia,

Can you post some pics of the fish???


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure give me a sec and i will take some pics


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I took the pics but i am having problems, cant post them for some reason, please b patience, I will post them as soon as i figure out whats wrong


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Borleyi nkahta








Electra








Sulfer head








Red empress








Azureus, this pic is of my male breeder 4"


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice fish! tom and paul i suppose?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got lots of fish for a good price from Tom a while back, they have been doing really good but i need to sell some cause i have no more space too many tanks here already and no space to set more


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Just PMed U!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> Just PMed U!!!


Pmed u back


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

PM'd Ya....

Thnx


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Special price as i need them to go, see post number one


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got broken tanks so i had to move my fish, took them to a friends house in Surrey  If u are interested send me a pm i am giving them cheaper then the prize stated on first post too


----------

